# how long would it take me to get a six pack?



## sickleh (Jan 15, 2009)

i was wondering how long it'd take me to get a six pack, in 15 years old 100 kg, id be exercising at least every 3rd day either be doing weights or running


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 15, 2009)

i am new to this forum but from the threads i have read you will need to post more information to receive some kind of help

height
what your diet looks like 
what your workouts look like 
and maybe your body fat % right now/ or maybe lean muscle mass


one of the best sayings i have heard is " abs are not made in the gym , they are made in the kitchen"


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of a post is this.  Ok, it will take you 3.4 months to get a six pack.  

Train your abs twice a week, and eat 25% below your caloric maintenance.  Go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and track your intake or do it on paper,   calories, grams of carbs,fat,protein....do this for two weeks. 

....The fucking new year...glad I don't train anyone right now.  Post a pic or some more info for gods sake.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2009)

I can get a six pack in about 30 minutes when I get off work.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I can get a six pack in about 30 minutes when I get off work.



Amen, brother.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 15, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I can get a six pack in about 30 minutes when I get off work.



ill put in a $10 on a case


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 15, 2009)

you could get one in a few weeks if you start purging...

or

around a lb of bodyfat a week if you go the healthy route..
10% should give you some pretty decent abs

given your body fat isnt TOO terribly high right now...

aside from that its hard to tell without knowing your lbm, hieght, weight, body fat%, diet.


----------



## NavyBlood (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of foods do you eat and types of exercise do you perform?


----------



## Art (Jan 15, 2009)

If you're just beginning, you'll gain a killer six pack long before anyone can see it.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 16, 2009)

not trying to thread jack, but dont want to start a new one if you guys are on the subject... hah how long do you think it'll take for me to be able to get six pack abs? im 6'3 (big boned, measured) 180-190 pounds with a decent amount of muscle already on my chest delt's and tri's. uhh here's a link to a pic of me that i took at 195 for the first one and 185 for the second one

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g281/getignited114/methanksgiving.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g281/getignited114/meflexin.jpg

(lol ignore all those meds in the background of the second one LOL its where i put all my old and new ones =\)

my diet is pretty much around as much as i can eat a day, around 2k calories or so maximum and my bf% is anywhere from 11-13%


----------



## Logman (Jan 16, 2009)

> goal weight- 205 by end of march in muscle



If you're bulking you ain't going to see those abs anytime soon.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 16, 2009)

haha not bulking, i guess im more getting cut up, my legs are pretty small and will get alot bigger but im trying to get to at least 200 in muscle or so but not like any fat, know what i mean?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 16, 2009)

readyformore said:


> haha not bulking, i guess im more getting cut up, my legs are pretty small and will get alot bigger but im trying to get to at least 200 in muscle or so but not like any fat, know what i mean?




20 lbs of lean muscle is going to take you awhile...

if you plan on losing fat... then its going to be even longer...

generally we say about 1 lb a week is the most your going to see. and that comes with some fat (hopefully very little)

so for instance

if your 180 and 13%bf

and you want to be 200 and 10%bf

thats around 30 lbs of growth
and around 10lb cut

thatll take you around 6 months if all goes well...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2009)

readyformore said:


> haha not bulking, i guess im more getting cut up, my legs are pretty small and will get alot bigger but im trying to get to at least 200 in muscle or so but not like any fat, know what i mean?



If you are like the rest of us, you have to cut weight to see your abs. If you are gaining weight, you are probably adding a combination of fat and muscle, and at that rate you will never see your abs.


----------



## Dodge (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to argentina on monday, and after 2 weeks no excercize, lotta drinking, im planning on toning my abs too. Il post pics when i can, but assuming i stay the same as now, and i eat right and excercise, do you think 3weeks is enough time to get abs?
Im 22, 6ft4, weigh 15stone/aprox 96kg, i weighed the same 6months ago with less muscle and was 18%bf...more info at a later date, but just want a rough estimate if possible? Im slim but with belly, but medium pecs, huge biceps, and feelable abs(through the flab).


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 16, 2009)

Dodge said:


> I'm going to argentina on monday, and after 2 weeks no excercize, lotta drinking, im planning on toning my abs too. Il post pics when i can, but assuming i stay the same as now, and i eat right and excercise, do *you think 3weeks is enough time to get abs?*
> Im 22, 6ft4, weigh 15stone/aprox 96kg, i weighed the same 6months ago with less muscle and was 18%bf...more info at a later date, but just want a rough estimate if possible? Im slim but with belly, but medium pecs, huge biceps, and feelable abs(through the flab).



no


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2009)

Dodge said:


> I'm going to argentina on monday, and after 2 weeks no excercize, lotta drinking, im planning on toning my abs too. Il post pics when i can, but assuming i stay the same as now, and i eat right and excercise, do you think 3weeks is enough time to get abs?
> Im 22, 6ft4, weigh 15stone/aprox 96kg, i weighed the same 6months ago with less muscle and was 18%bf...more info at a later date, but just want a rough estimate if possible? Im slim but with belly, but medium pecs, huge biceps, and feelable abs(through the flab).



Lol.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 16, 2009)

KelJu said:


> If you are like the rest of us, you have to cut weight to see your abs. If you are gaining weight, you are probably adding a combination of fat and muscle, and at that rate you will never see your abs.



well, i seriously can not gain fat haha i can not eat worth a fuck. i prbly dont give my muscles enough to tell the truth. today ive ate about 700 calories so far and im so damn full even though i ate like 5 hours ago. ill get hungry again in about 3-4 hours and ill eat about 400 or so.... and thats all.. i guess ill prbly reach 200 in alot longer cuz of my eating style =\


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> ill put in a $10 on a case


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread makes me laugh...I remember when I was a newbie- that first thread I posted was BRUTAL!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know why everyone is saying you can't see abs on a bulk.  I've been bulking and mine never left.  Sure they suck as far as I'm concerned now, but ya'll are making it sound hopeless.  I competed at 198.  I'm normally mid 220's.  I'm 245 now, getting ready to cut.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 16, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I don't know why everyone is saying you can't see abs on a bulk.  I've been bulking and mine never left.  Sure they suck as far as I'm concerned now, but ya'll are making it sound hopeless.  I competed at 198.  I'm normally mid 220's.  I'm 245 now, getting ready to cut.



well ure abs are just huge... hahahah


----------



## Built (Jan 16, 2009)

Your genetics get better and better the harder you train. 

You look amazing, bud. Big and meaty and thick as hell!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I don't know why everyone is saying you can't see abs on a bulk.  I've been bulking and mine never left.  Sure they suck as far as I'm concerned now, but ya'll are making it sound hopeless.  I competed at 198.  I'm normally mid 220's.  I'm 245 now, getting ready to cut.



I didn't say you couldn't see abs on a bulk. What I meant was if you can't see your abs, and you want to, then adding weight isn't going to get you visible abs. 


By the way, nice pictures. You are thick as hell across your back.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>





this picture makes me laugh before editing....

who is that in my background anyways?



funny thing is, my tolerance is SO ridiculously low... thats all i could put away anyways.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I don't know why everyone is saying you can't see abs on a bulk.  I've been bulking and mine never left.  Sure they suck as far as I'm concerned now, but ya'll are making it sound hopeless.  I competed at 198.  I'm normally mid 220's.  I'm 245 now, getting ready to cut.





im required to give you respect


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> funny thing is, my tolerance is SO ridiculously low... thats all i could put away anyways.



LMAO and i'm assuming this is american coors light which is what? 3% alcohol? me and some buddies took a trip to florida a few years back for spring break and bought a bunch of busch light at the border and ended up just giving it away... it was basically water...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

well i dont drink busch. i couldnt actually tell you..

last time i drank, which was my 21'st birthday(nov 8 2008)

i split a bottle of jagermister with a buddy.

and i officially will never drink again.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> This thread makes me laugh...I remember when I *was* a newbie- that first thread I posted was BRUTAL!


Was?




Ben dur said:


> who is that in my background anyways?



Kefe.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> well i dont drink busch. i couldnt actually tell you..
> 
> last time i drank, which was my 21'st birthday(nov 8 2008)
> 
> ...



haha why not? did u get sick or something? jaermister is good if you have a jagerbomb haha


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

1 i got sick
2 its extremely unhealthy
3 family history of liver problems
4 its counter productive to my goals
5 high in calories
6 i do irresponsible things
7 im the only male in my family without a DUI charge
8 recovery time (hinders my athletic performance for several days)


----------



## Patrick_01 (Jan 17, 2009)

> 1 i got sick
> 2 its extremely unhealthy
> 3 family history of liver problems
> 4 its counter productive to my goals
> ...



I'm starting to come around as well.  I still drink, but the cons are starting to outweigh the benefits - especially 8. (recovery time)


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 17, 2009)

there are ways to shorten the recovery time


vitamin b's help
electrolytes (tomato juice)
consume sufficient water while drinking
etc...


none work well enough for me though


----------

